# Trunk lid GTO badge



## Sonoma GTO (Jun 16, 2019)

65 GTO, all original, trunk lid badge has what looks like blue enamel inside the lettering. Is chipping and faded. All replacements are either white or black. Body paint is stock "Blue Charcoal". Would prefer replacement badge with the blue coloring. Other than having the original badge restored with blue coloring enamel, anyone know where to get new ones with the blue inside lettering color? I've looked on Ames and OPG with no luck. Thanks..


----------



## "Vette" Slayer (Dec 21, 2019)

I found a red and black to match my torch red 06 goat. Reflective concepts. If you know a company in your area that can do wraps.


----------

